# World TT qualifier in Cambridgeshire today



## totallyfixed (6 Jun 2015)

The UCI sanctioned time trial was held today on closed roads over 16.4miles. So windy, dr_pink had 35 mph gusts to contend with but has qualified to compete for GB in Denmark in September. As first woman off in her age group she had a motor bike escort exactly as per the pros, chuffed to bits.
Thought it deserved a mention.


----------



## HLaB (6 Jun 2015)

I never realised DP was doing it or I would have tried to see her. I spectated a few times. Had to laugh the marshals got no hassle from drivers only cyclists.
My pics: https://www.cyclechat.net/media/albums/toc-tt.916/


----------



## totallyfixed (7 Jun 2015)

HLaB said:


> I never realised DP was doing it or I would have tried to see her. I spectated a few times. Had to laugh the marshals got no hassle from drivers only cyclists.
> My pics: https://www.cyclechat.net/media/albums/toc-tt.916/


Some good shots there, you must have had to go round in a big detour to be in more than one place to get photos. Dr_pink wasn't off until 15.56, a long day as the podium was at 19.20 and we arrived at 10.30. Two riders were taken out by a cross wind, one broke his collar bone. A tough day at the office.


----------

